# LGB MTS III - Reprogram



## kclarey1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my LGB RhB Ge 4/4 III Coop loco, went and reprogramed the address and now the sound unit only whistles. I do not have the PC module so I used the 55016 Loco remote. Any help getting all the sounds and pantograph functions back would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Kyle


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB decoder reset is address 55 with a value of 55.
I beleive the 55015 or computer interface is needed or a friend with a more flexible system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, is that because of a limitation in the remote, cannot access CV 55?

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are 3 handhelds for the MTS system.
Mouse 8 addresses (1-8) , serial only and only engine address (cv1) can be programmed.
55016 16 addresses (0-15) and P version can do parallel, only cv1-4 can be addressed.
55015 23 addresses (0-22) and P version can do parallel and there is a special cable for programming using indirect addressing ( cv 5 and 6)
Best bet is the 55045 computer interface (the Massoth computer interface is better) that can do programming via a graphic interface and can read back values. Note the MTS handhelds can not read, only write info to decoders.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Kyle: Is this a brand new (built by Maerklin) Coop loco with the Maerklin decoder?

If so, your manual should have the instructions for programming with the 55015 and the default settings that decoder came with.
Also, have a look here on the LGB website that has special info on programming that decoder:

http://www.lgb.com/en/products/tools_downloads/Technical information/cv-calculator.html

Keith


----------



## kclarey1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who replied. Dan, I think as I amass more locos I will need to invest in the computer interface. Keith, thank you for sending me that link. After letting it sit most of the weekend, I cam back today and everything was functioning again under the address. Quite odd, but I won't question it. 

Kyle


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You would be better off to invest in a DCC system that does more than the MTS system.
128 speed steps gives much smoother operation and direct programming makes life easier as well as being able to read CV values before changing them.


----------

